# MacBook Pro Battery Recall



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

*I saw this on another forum that I frequent and thought I would pass it along here.



ATTN: MacBook Pro Battery Recall*

Apple has initiated a worldwide battery exchange program for certain rechargeable batteries that were sold for use with 15-inch MacBook Pro computer systems from February 2006 through May 2006.

We recently discovered that some 15-inch MacBook Pro batteries supplied to Apple do not meet our high standards for battery performance. To give our users the best experience possible, we will replace these batteries for customers free of charge.

Note: The affected batteries do not pose a safety risk. You may continue to use your current battery until a replacement arrives. 

https://support.apple.com/macbookpro...nge/index.html


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks for the info, I just checked my serial number and i do qualify for a replacement battery. Woohoo, I certainly hope the performance is closer to 3 hours.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

TripleX said:


> Thanks for the info, I just checked my serial number and i do qualify for a replacement battery. Woohoo, I certainly hope the performance is closer to 3 hours.


Make sure that you check to see if the serial begins with 6N. 

Check out my post: http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=431309&postcount=8


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Just ordered my new battery!


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Apple states that they want the old battery returned in order to properly recycle it. Does anyone think it would be wrong to keep it?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

TripleX said:


> Apple states that they want the old battery returned in order to properly recycle it. Does anyone think it would be wrong to keep it?


I'm pretty sure that Apple does.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Could always say it got lost in the mail


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

Its pretty normal for a company to want the parts back after a recall. Getting the battery back also stops people from reselling the defective battery.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

They did not ask for a CC number for my battery  I may also want to keep mine  I was getting pretty close to a full three hours from my battery.


----------



## MacMaster (Jan 22, 2006)

Apple has initiated a Battery Recall for a product that does not pose any safety risk. The exchange program has been made available free of charge and some people will try to take advantage of the situation.

Returning your original battery is a simple question of ethics.

I wonder of these same people would try to sell something on eBay or ehMac, and then decide not to ship the product after receiving the money?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacMaster said:


> Apple has initiated a Battery Recall for a product that does not pose any safety risk. The exchange program has been made available free of charge and some people will try to take advantage of the situation.
> 
> Returning your original battery is a simple question of ethics.
> 
> I wonder of these same people would try to sell something on eBay or ehMac, and then decide not to ship the product after receiving the money?


:clap: 

Well stated. My battery is one that is defective and when the new one arrives, this one will go back to Apple as requested.

Anyone who does not do likewise is both a thief and a fool.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

SINC said:


> Anyone who does not do likewise is both a thief and a fool.


That's not necessarily true.

If it is a major inconvenience for me to ship the defective battery back, i.e. it will cost me $10 and require a trip to the post office, then it's not worth my time to bother sending it back. I would just toss it, or in this case, recycle it.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Sybersport said:


> If it is a major inconvenience for me to ship the defective battery back, i.e. it will cost me $10 and require a trip to the post office, then it's not worth my time to bother sending it back. I would just toss it, or in this case, recycle it.


It doesn't cost a penny to send it back to Apple, Apple pays the shipping:



> Once I receive the replacement battery, what should I do with my current battery?
> When you receive the replacement battery, please follow the enclosed instructions and use the same shipping envelope and included prepaid shipping label to return the affected battery to Apple. You do not have to pay the postage to return the battery.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sybersport said:


> That's not necessarily true.
> 
> If it is a major inconvenience for me to ship the defective battery back, i.e. it will cost me $10 and require a trip to the post office, then it's not worth my time to bother sending it back. I would just toss it, or in this case, recycle it.


The replacement offer clearly states:

"After serial number verification, a new battery will be shipped to you, free of charge. When you receive the replacement battery, please use the same shipping packaging and included prepaid shipping label to return the recalled battery to Apple.

It is important that you return the affected battery to Apple so that the battery can be properly recycled.

Thank you for your cooperation with this exchange program."

EDIT: I gotta read more. Kosh beat me to it.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Apple will bill/invoice you full retail price of the battery if not returned to Apple. On the shipping label of your replacement, it will state an expected return date of the defective battery, which has to arrive back at Apple on or prior to that expected return date, just like service parts on Apple hardware warranty repairs for Service Providers. It doesn't cost you a thing to send it back, and there's no reason not to send it back to Apple - stop trying to get a freebie out of everything. You should have bought a second battery with your MacBook Pro if you feel the need to have two at any given time. Since batteries suffer from wear-and-tear, and will die eventually, you're expected to pay for a replacement after a year. Have some decent ethics.

Of course, if Apple doesn't bill the battery straight to your credit card (unlikely), and sends you a bill instead, you could ignore it, at the risk of damaging your credit rating instead.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm curious as to the performance of these defective batteries.

I note TripleX says he hopes his replacement battery's performance is closer to three hours, from which I gather he was getting just over two hours use out of his original battery.

In my case I always turn the screen brightness down to the lowest setting and using Safari and Appleworks and Photoshop, I can run for about 3.5 hours. If the replacement battery betters that, perhaps it will run for the five hours Apple claimed it would when they advertised the new MBP.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I initially thought my battery was OK, here is what I get via CoconutBattery


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Kosh said:


> It doesn't cost a penny to send it back to Apple, Apple pays the shipping:


Fair enough. I didn't read the document, as I don't have a MBP and it's not a problem for me.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

ender78 said:


> I initially thought my battery was OK, here is what I get via CoconutBattery


I'm going to download that program when I get home...seems worth it to check it out to see how bad the battery really is.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

YEA i qualify for a new battrey aswell. just sent my order in.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

WorldIRC said:


> I'm going to download that program when I get home...seems worth it to check it out to see how bad the battery really is.


Why bother? All it does is read whatever is already available on your Mac.

Select "About this Mac" from the Apple menu, then "more info" and then "power" from the list that appears on the left of your screen.

Welcome to Coconut Battery by Apple!

Here is what mine says on the battery I will return upon receipt of the new one by Apple:

Battery Information:

Battery Installed:	Yes
First low level warning:	No
Full Charge Capacity (mAh):	5422
Remaining Capacity (mAh):	5418
Amperage (mA):	-45
Voltage (mV):	12563
Cycle Count:	14


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

only 3 hours?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kloan said:


> only 3 hours?


Ever stop to think that is why they are replacing our batteries?


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

Ah Apple! Retribution!!! You boneheads. Maybe you ought to do a complete erase and reinstall regarding the way you treat longstanding Mac worshipers like me or any of your customers for that matter. 

Sorry I couldn't help myself. Since the replacement of my battery a few weeks ago, no issues.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

There were a few issues with some of the batteries. 

Random shut downs and stuff like that. Also, wearing out quicker then they should have.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Just received my new battery today, boy that was really quick. They are using Purolator not that mediocre Sameday. Enclosed with the battery is a detailed letter with instructions on returning the old battery. In bold letters it states you must return the old battery within 10 days or you MAY be charged the retail price.

ps....new battery reads 5539 mAh full capacity


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm still at 5467mah. Laptop is from March


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Just got my new battery..2.5 business days!


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I also received my battery today. I'm no longer keeping the old bat, now that I know its not in good shape.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

This is so weird,2 months ago my battery was not eligible, I even called apple and they told me it wasn't. My battery died 2 days ago and out of boredom I tried entering it, it says its eligible. I hope I dont have to wait long coz my battery wont charge.


----------

